# Which shampoo is best?



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi,

just finishing off my last bottle of Autoglym bodwork shanpoo and was wondering which is the best shampoo to use. I have recentley changed other products i use to Meguiars, Gliptone, Swissoll etc.

I have heard about using Johnsons baby shampoo for the washing phase but would welcome any opinions on this. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Personally I like Duragloss 901 as it leaves a nice glossy finish and is very slick to use.

Dodo Juice Born to be Mild is my second faveourite, although they have a nice Shampoo due, with Carnuabe in it to help top up wax.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

JJB for me if it is good enough for Dave AKA J.i.a.B it is good enough for me


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Ive been using meguiars NXT wash and have been very happy with it.


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> JJB for me if it is good enough for Dave AKA J.i.a.B it is good enough for me


Thanks for the comments guys.

YELLOW TT, what is JJB, sounds like a sports shop


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

DStill said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > JJB for me if it is good enough for Dave AKA J.i.a.B it is good enough for me
> ...


He's talking Johnson's Baby Bath :wink: ....yeah I know, don't ask 

I use Meg's Gold Class - always worked best for me.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

i have just started using megs gold class which is very good although i have found that my skin reacts with it and my hand is covered in spots.  Bring on the marigolds.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

gadgetboy38 said:


> i have just started using megs gold class which is very good although i have found that my skin reacts with it and my hand is covered in spots.  Bring on the marigolds.


Interesting - haven't heard that one before. Sure you ain't doing anything else Charles ???  :wink:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Nope nothing else my skin reacts so bad that it takes a week of steroid cream along with aqueous cream before its anywhere near back to normal.
I know that it is the megs stuff because it only happens to one hand the one that is used to clean the car.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Nope nothing else my skin reacts so bad that it takes a week of steroid cream along with aqueous cream before its anywhere near back to normal.
> I know that it is the megs stuff because it only happens to one hand the one that is used to clean the car.


Hmmm....if that was me, I'd change shampoo's rather than 'damage' my hands :?

I'd try the Johnson's just to make sure it's not the real cold weather - at least it'll be a cheap test


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Cheers bud i have been using the Johnsons stuff for some time now i just wanted something a bit stronger for the winter months, as long as i wear gloves ill be ok..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TeeTees said:


> DStill said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


What he said I had been on nights and just got up


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Personally I like Duragloss 901 as it leaves a nice glossy finish and is very slick to use.
> 
> Dodo Juice Born to be Mild is my second faveourite, although they have a nice Shampoo due, with Carnuabe in it to help top up wax.


me too, the 901 is ace and the best I have ever used.Leaves a great gloss too.
Tried the jb; ph n and worked ok but worked out more expensive for me.Its not for me.
Used to use the megs, found it to be good stuff but now I have the 901 the megs is used only on the van.
Si


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

I think i am now goin go for the either Megs Gold Class or Duragloss 901 based on all the kind and helpful advice from all of you guys. 

What sort of price do you think i should be paying and where is it best purchased from.

Thanks and keep up the good work.


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

how do you get that all over shampoo cover ya see at the big hand wash places (at home), where they are spraying liquid shampoo all over the car. Is it used with a pressure washer with the little bottle attachment? 
And i take it turtle Wax with built in zip wax, isnt going to give me the best finnish on my TT (when i get one that is) always wondered why our A4 still looked dull after it was washed :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I normally use Johnson's Baby Bat, but in the Winter Months I add a few caps of Halfrauds Advanced Car Wash.


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

auto glym shampoo does give the best finish but i always use turtle wax as its about £7 for 5 litres, only leaves a dull finish if you use too much. plus it adds a little wax protection if you are only doing a quick wash and not going to wax the car afterwards which using baby bath won't do. :roll:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I use Zaino Z-7 - great stuff - really good lubricity


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I use my Supa Snow Foam, and occasionally use Zymol Auto Wash.


----------



## purdie2 (Dec 9, 2008)

Its just autoglym for all ways shiney


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

Bought some Meguiars Gold Class from Halfords, seems to be the cheapest place if you buy the 1.9 Litre bottle, £14.99, after all the advice.

Its really slippery which is great and leaves a good shine. I followed the dilution instructions to the letter and i dont think the bottle is going to last too long!!!!


----------

